# Thought This Was An Interesting Tool...



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

A precision plunge base for the rotary tool. Pricey but I bet it works well. After a second look it doesn't look like a plunger though. 

http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Tools/Dremel_rotary_tools,_attachments/1/Precision_Router_Base.html

And other accessories:

http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Tools/Dremel_rotary_tools,_attachments.html

Then I found this baby, I am sure it is awesome but incredibley pricey! Made for the luthier industry primarily.

http://www.bishopcochran.com/

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You sure do come up with some very interesting items Corey.My keyboard is looking rather damp from all my drooling.


----------



## luthier nut (May 14, 2007)

The Stew-Mac precision base is very nice. It is not a plunger. I use mine for inlay and other luthier tasks. The depth setting is very accurate. Sure beats the plastic Dremel router base.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Stew-Mac*



luthier nut said:


> The Stew-Mac precision base is very nice. It is not a plunger. I use mine for inlay and other luthier tasks. The depth setting is very accurate. Sure beats the plastic Dremel router base.



Yes, one turn on the thumbwheel = .035" (889mm) precisely. Also, welcome to the RouterForums Luthier Nut. Glad to have you as a member.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dave, having declared my poor maths skills, I hate to point out that there is a missing decimal point in you're conversion. I'm not being a smart a..e, just showing that I do read you're posts.


----------

